# groundhog



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

i wasnt sure where to put this forum so i put it here

i read u can eat ground hog, has anyone ever tried it
and anyone know any good recipes
and is the only place they live in be a hole or can they live other place

show me some pics to if anyone has any 
also check out utube backyardhuntingpa


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

EAT Groundhog !!!!! Cmon a McDonalds could not be that far from you!!?? Just shoot them and leave them for the vulcher's and coyote to clean up.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

YEP....

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... 547.0.html

Read through the post.


----------

